# Trojaner TROJAN.STARTPAGE in C:\TAPICFG.EXE



## Anonymous (10 Oktober 2003)

Hallo,

spätestens wenn die Datei c:\TAPICFG.EXE mit dem Explorer angezeigt wird, gibts vom Symantec-Antivirus-Programm eine Meldung, dass an der Datei der Trojaner Trojan.StartPage dranhängt.

Aber der Zugriff auf die Datei ist verwehrt und kann nicht repapriert oder eliminiert werden.

Wer kann mir helfen, wie ich die Meldung und des Trojaner eliminieren kann.

Hilfe ............   

Schon jetzt vielen Dank

Siggi


----------



## technofreak (10 Oktober 2003)

http://securityresponse.symantec.com/avcenter/venc/data/trojan.startpage.html



> Trojan.StartPage is a Trojan Horse that modifies the Internet Explorer home page without your permission.
> ...
> 
> 
> ...



tf


----------

